# Team WA herf Aug 13th



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Next Herf date looks to be the 13th. I will be there for sure and plan on dragging some others with me, notably Dave and Josh maybe Andy. Hope to see you all there! Address below as I know there are a few new WA members around here.

Smokey Joe's Cigar Lounge at BJ's Bingo
4411 Pacific Hwy E / Fife, WA 98424 / (253) 922-0430


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Advance notice, excellent!

I will do my absolute best to be there!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up, i will try, but i may be camping that weekend. Brother B-day is on the 12th but thats still up in the air.


----------



## Smoked Bacon (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll be there. Looking forward to putting a face with the names.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Just wanted to throw this out there guy's. Jacob turns 21 right after the August herf and I would like to make the Sept herf a birthday bash for him, kinda mellow cigar guy style. He's a good kid wise beyond his years with a good head on his shoulders I wished I had at his age 

Let me know!

Dave


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Just wanted to throw this out there guy's. Jacob turns 21 right after the August herf and I would like to make the Sept herf a birthday bash for him, kinda mellow cigar guy style. He's a good kid wise beyond his years with a good head on his shoulders I wished I had at his age
> 
> Let me know!
> 
> Dave


Will the B-day party be this month (aug) or in Sept. Aug is tough for me but I will definitely make it in Sept.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Mr_mich said:


> Will the B-day party be this month (aug) or in Sept. Aug is tough for me but I will definitely make it in Sept.


September he doesn't turn 21 until after the august herf and more of a man like party cigars and food, strippers if I could get them in dammit  Don't want to embareess him to much so maybe just a Midget Tranny Stripper they won't see over the table so Jacob can have his good time and know one will know but puff when I post the pictures LOL 
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

21 run! That can get intersting. I think we need two midget tranny strippers so they can take turns spinning. Jacob gets front row seats of course :biggrin:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Mr_mich said:


> 21 run! That can get intersting. I think we need two midget tranny strippers so they can take turns spinning. Jacob gets front row seats of course :biggrin:


So ah do you know any? maybe even twins  :woohoo:


----------



## 54 Conqueror (Jun 17, 2011)

You guys ever get together farther north?

To far a drive for us out in the hinterlands of the cascade foothills. 

I work in Issaquah but live out near Gold Bar.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

54 Conqueror said:


> You guys ever get together farther north?
> 
> To far a drive for us out in the hinterlands of the cascade foothills.
> 
> I work in Issaquah but live out near Gold Bar.


There are three of us from the Skagit Valley that get together almost every Friday out in Sedro Woolley for sticks and beers, if your ever that way feel free to give a call and swing in (like how I just invite everyone over to my friend Andy's apartment?). We are thinking of having a get together one of these days @Tulalip Casino. They do not have a cigar lounge but I hear they are cool with cigar smoking almost anywhere in the casino and have a weekly "cigar club" thing at the central bar.

Edit: I cannot remember 100% where Gold Bar is... Hehe, to google maps I go!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

smelvis said:


> September he doesn't turn 21 until after the august herf and more of a man like party cigars and food, strippers if I could get them in dammit  Don't want to embareess him to much so maybe just a Midget Tranny Stripper they won't see over the table so Jacob can have his good time and know one will know but puff when I post the pictures LOL
> :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:





Mr_mich said:


> 21 run! That can get intersting. I think we need two midget tranny strippers so they can take turns spinning. Jacob gets front row seats of course :biggrin:





smelvis said:


> So ah do you know any? maybe even twins  :woohoo:


LMAO! I turn my back for one minute.... :wacko:

Don't stress too much about the midget tranny strippers, I can find those in abundance out on the Harbor. Of course, they only come in harborpotamus or harborsaurus sizes out here. lol. Some good company with time for a good cigar would be perfect


----------



## 54 Conqueror (Jun 17, 2011)

Do you guys ever get together at Lit at the Snoqualmie Casino?


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

54 Conqueror said:


> Do you guys ever get together at Lit at the Snoqualmie Casino?


I have been out there a few times. Pretty nice but Smokey Joes has a much better selection and prices. As I already have a long drive I just go the extra 15 minutes to Joes. I would not be opposed to meeting up there for a smoke sometime, it's been probably a year since I was there last.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Juicestain said:


> I have been out there a few times. Pretty nice but Smokey Joes has a much better selection and prices. As I already have a long drive I just go the extra 15 minutes to Joes. I would not be opposed to meeting up there for a smoke sometime, it's been probably a year since I was there last.


The last visit was good for me huh Justin  I won $1200 on a slot machine, hell they made me buy dinner too  :attention: :x


----------



## jumpmaster (May 31, 2011)

Guys,

Wish I could make it but duty calls:thumb:.. I will get the crew that I have encountered over here together and we can do "SPLIT-OPS" herfing :smoke2::woohoo:.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

TTT, less then 2 weeks.



jumpmaster said:


> Guys,
> 
> Wish I could make it but duty calls:thumb:.. I will get the crew that I have encountered over here together and we can do "SPLIT-OPS" herfing :smoke2::woohoo:.


:thumb: Thanks for your service, hopefully we can enjoy a cigar face to face one day! But for now "Split-Ops" herfin sound like a winner:spy:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Mr_mich said:


> Will the B-day party be this month (aug) or in Sept. Aug is tough for me but I will definitely make it in Sept.


Too bad. I was hoping to thank you personally for those Partigas. Oh well...

9405 5036 9930 0177 7765 61


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I swear I will make it to the wet side one of these times... But not this one...


----------



## 54 Conqueror (Jun 17, 2011)

You guys have some fun! 

Just too far of a drive for me.


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm looking forward to my first ever WA herf. :twisted:
But uhhmmmmm... either I fail at reading, or could someone remind me what time this event starts? Wouldn't want to miss any minute of it! :hat:

Cheers!

Carter


----------



## Ammosmoke (Jan 25, 2011)

I'd be up for this, I'm just over in Burien more or less. Alas, there is one horrible question that I have to ask. You don't have to be 21 do you?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

54 Conqueror said:


> You guys have some fun!
> 
> Just too far of a drive for me.


Sound like you are close to Justin from you description, FYI


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

lane:


Ammosmoke said:


> I'd be up for this, I'm just over in Burien more or less. Alas, there is one horrible question that I have to ask. You don't have to be 21 do you?


Not for a Barbecue but at the bars type lounges yes. I don't know whats happening really just saying a break would be nice.

I would offer my house but it's a dump and tiny, We do have a nice park in Bellevue if anyone wanted to do an outdoor event?


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

cartey said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking forward to my first ever WA herf. :twisted:
> But uhhmmmmm... either I fail at reading, or could someone remind me what time this event starts? Wouldn't want to miss any minute of it! :hat:
> ...


No real official time. I usually try to show up by 1pm and stay till at least 5pm depending on if I rode my bike or rode with someone else. People will come and go. Chris and Vinnie usually seem to get there pretty early.



Ammosmoke said:


> I'd be up for this, I'm just over in Burien more or less. Alas, there is one horrible question that I have to ask. You don't have to be 21 do you?


For Smokey Joes yes. Someone mentioned a BBQ that sounds like a nice change of pace to me. *Maybe move this month's herf to a park?* I am pretty easy myself, just have to find a out of the way place where our clouds of smoke are not going to agitate ppl...


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Moving this months herf to a park for a BBQ? Possible in Bellevue? Discussion commence!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Sound like you are close to Justin from you description, FYI


 Not really, east of Monroe I believe...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Juicestain said:


> Not really, east of Monroe I believe...


Then closer than you :yawn:


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

Juicestain said:


> No real official time. I usually try to show up by 1pm and stay till at least 5pm depending on if I rode my bike or rode with someone else. People will come and go. Chris and Vinnie usually seem to get there pretty early.


Thank you for your reply, Justin.

As of changing pace, I personally don't have any problem with it. After all, Bellevue IS way closer to me than Fife.

If we do decide to go with a BBQ, would it be better if each person brings something to the grill instead of one person in charge of food for all?

Oh, and something I never really quite found out: is it ok or forbidden to bring fermented beverages to parks/beaches with BBQ setups? My intuition says no, but after seeing so many people drunk on the beaches... I started questioning myself. haha~

:grouphug:


----------



## mikejh (Feb 19, 2007)

Ammosmoke said:


> I'd be up for this, I'm just over in Burien more or less. Alas, there is one horrible question that I have to ask. You don't have to be 21 do you?


maybe depends on how old you look, ive never ordered alcohol there and no one as ever asked for my i.d., i probably look older than 21 though

oh also, will someone check if they have any tat blacks in


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Either one sounds good to me as I would love to meet my fellow WA botl, Mr. Mich had asked earlier about doing a bbq HERF but since he might not be able to make it this time maybe we can hold off on the bbq event for his sake? If it is at Joe's I will be there around 12.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Pardon this but no better place to ask this since we all live around here. I need help with the troop raffle from people that live close to me. This is a months worth of help once, twice or three times a week. give me a shout if anyone close enough can help with this. Please only those that will stick with it not hard for most people but it is for me right now.

Sorry for interrupting this thread and carry on!

Thanks

Dave


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Pardon this but no better place to ask this since we all live around here. I need help with the troop raffle from people that live close to me. This is a months worth of help once, twice or three times a week. give me a shout if anyone close enough can help with this. Please only those that will stick with it not hard for most people but it is for me right now.
> 
> Sorry for interrupting this thread and carry on!
> 
> ...


Dave, I'm going to be up that way a couple of times in the next couple of weeks. I don't know how much help I can be, but I would love to do what I can while I'm up there.


----------



## Smoked Bacon (Jun 20, 2011)

Just say the word. You have my number.

Russ


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I'll chat with ya both guy's but it's a lot of work has to be done at least three times a week may take up to six plus hours a week not counting the posting and emailing of results, so who ever helps or maybe both you guy's can HUMM let me give this some thought.

As usual Thanks Guy's. Russ we need to have another smoke soon anyway bro?

Dave


----------



## Ammosmoke (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, I get carded all the time at smoke shops, so... I probably don't look it no. If I grow out my facial hair I get less glances, but I think in general I don't unfortunately. Darn the drinking age in this country.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

As there is no real plan and the date is less then a week away I will plan on Smokey Joes as usual this Saturday, I should be there noonish. We'll get a thread going and try a BBQ at the end of the month or beginning of Sept. We can have some discussion on the matter this Saturday @Joes. Hope to see you all there!


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

I hope to see some of you at the Herf Saturday, I'll prolly get there about 1:00. 

Vinnie

What ever happened to Jesse and Shawn?


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Dangit. Not going to make it, we are short handed at work and have to fill in this Saturday. My boss only makes me work 1 or 2 weekends a year so can't really say no. Have fun everyone and hope to see you in September!



Vinnie said:


> What ever happened to Jesse and Shawn?


Good question. Me and Dave were discussing this last time we smoked together. They have not answered phone calls, emails or pm's forever. Hope they are alright.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Big thanks to Vinny and Russ for showing me a great time at my first HERF. It was great to meet you guys and thank you for the cigars, really looking forward to next month. Hope to meet some more of you next time!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey boys. Sorry I missed it. We took the kids on a bike ride and ended up being gone for a lot longer than planned, then I had to do the usuall weekend chores, and by that time kids were up from their naps and I decided to cancel everything and spend the rest if the day with them. Its all good, my family needed a good long "family day." I do plan to be at the next one though!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Hey boys. Sorry I missed it. We took the kids on a bike ride and ended up being gone for a lot longer than planned, then I had to do the usuall weekend chores, and by that time kids were up from their naps and I decided to cancel everything and spend the rest if the day with them. Its all good, my family needed a good long "family day." I do plan to be at the next one though!


I will be at the next one for sure and Still want to welcome Jacob as his 21st birthday herf. I hope it's a big one I hear Justin's buying


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I will be at the next one for sure and Still want to welcome Jacob as his 21st birthday herf. I hope it's a big one I hear Justin's buying


Damn straight. Grape White Owl's for everyone! ainkiller:


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry I missed it guys. My daughters 2nd bday was this past week and party was Sat. Seems like it has been FOREVER since I've been to a Joe's herf.


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

Too bad I couldn't go today. A friend's moving task came up, and I couldn't get out of it. I'm definitely trying to make it to the next one though..


----------



## Smoked Bacon (Jun 20, 2011)

Although there was only three of us at the Herf it was great. Nice and relaxing. Looking forward to seeing you all at the next one. Nice to meet you Brad. Smoked the Tatuaje Fausto, nice smoke.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

I'll be at the next one for sure! Super excited for the chance to finally meet some more of you folks and have a good time.


----------



## jumpmaster (May 31, 2011)

Smoked Bacon said:


> Although there was only three of us at the Herf it was great. Nice and relaxing. Looking forward to seeing you all at the next one. Nice to meet you Brad. Smoked the Tatuaje Fausto, nice smoke.


Well Brothers, the 1st Afghan-WA split OPS herf took place on the 13th. We had a grand ole time socializing, smoking some great sticks, and drinking near beer. attached are the pics, sorry Russ forgot the T-Shirt, next time. I am the Bald guy in the middle.


----------

